# 1860 Horse Drawn Hearse



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/1143264628.html

Can anyone spot me 50 grand?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that would look sweet in your haunt


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome pics mine didnt cost but $300.00 I'll sell it for 20,000.00$ any takers ?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

hehehe...morbid mike good luck if you get it at 10K in this economy. 

That hearse looks sweet. Shame its so much though. I agree with Pyro that would look sweet in any haunters yard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For $50K, do you get a horse, too?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why don't we all pitch in and we can rotate who gets it year to year? Hey- a bunch of women did that same thing with a string of pearls....


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that sounds like a thing a women would do there wierd creatures


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

50k man u could prob build it fore that


----------

